
Building for the Enterprise with Aaron Levie (How to Start a Startup 2014) - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd3CLs-vLtw
======
janvdberg
"Listen to your customers but don't always build exactly what they are telling
you. This is a really key distinction around building enterprise software.
Your customers are going to have a large number of requests. Your job is to
instill those lists down into the ultimate product. This does not mean that
you are not going to build exactly what they tell you to build. It is your job
to listen to their problems, and translate those into what is going to build
the best and simplest solution for them."

